# Bachmann Graham Farish Goliath DEAD after DCC 6pin decoder



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I purchased a Graham Farish Goliath (371-602A) while in the UK last year and decided to try and run it today after fitting a DCC 6 pin decoder (DZ125IN) from Digitrax, it had been previously tested in DC only mode and worked fine. I installed the decoder easily and placed on my layout, it ran perfectly and made 3 runs of the loop then stopped dead, no lights and no power. I tried removing the DCC decoder and going back to stock and nothing, is it dead already?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It sounds like a power pickup has come loose or broken.
I have plenty of experiance with repairs and DCC.
Just give a shout if you need a walk threw on fixing it or if that's too much you could send it too me and I'll get it going again.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Since it worked fine for a few laps, and doesnt work on dc now. I'd put money on a dodgy wire somewhere rather than a dead decoder/motor.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I will try and find a loose connection on the loco, otherwise I have to ship it back to the UK for warranty repairs.


----------



## wedge22 (May 1, 2012)

Ok so I just placed the Loco on the track again in DC mode without the DCC decoder installed and it briefly made a noise (its on a DCC layout) and the lights came on then went off again, could it just be a loose connection somewhere?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say most definatly yes!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lost likely it will be a loose connection as NIMT said, could also be due to the fact you have no decoder (the thing that plugs into the 8-pin board) in your loco...thats the brains of the whole operation...



NIMT said:


> It sounds like a power pickup has come loose or broken.
> I have plenty of experiance with repairs and DCC.
> Just give a shout if you need a walk threw on fixing it or if that's too much you could send it too me and I'll get it going again.


I would suggest doing this instead....much simpler, I haven't had NIMT do any work yet but he from what I hear does dang good work and would be worth having him do the work!!


----------

